# Und wieder Koxx



## LoonSky (20. August 2002)

Kennt ihr einen der diesen Rahmen fährt? Der ist nur noch der Hammer.


----------



## trialelmi (20. August 2002)

klar kenn ich einen   sieht geil aus aber wär mir viel zu schwer
auch das MTB von koxx zu unausgewogen das gewicht hinten voll zu schwer ajo das fährt beides achim steinert  aus grosshabersdorf  auf beiden dm´s war er damit unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (20. August 2002)

mhm, is n echter bock.
ausserdem is der rahmen auf dem bild nich regelkonform.

greez

tobi


----------



## Trialmatze (20. August 2002)

@ trialelmi

bist du dir sicher, dass der Achim mit diesem KOXX bei der DM mitgefahren ist. Also ich hab ihn auch ab und an gesehen, aber nicht mit diesem Gefährt. Der Unterbodenschutz ist, wie tobsen schon sagt, auch nicht zugelassen.
Täuschst du dich oder hab ich was falsch verstanden.
Weißt du ob der Lorenz noch die "alten" Hoffmanngabeln hat? Ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können, dass du mal meintest, dass der LORENZ jetzt gerade Gabel schweißt oder so ähnlich. Gibt's davon pics&facts?


Jedenfalls find ich diesen Koxxrahmen von der Optik her super!  Leider auch nur von der Optik her 

Gruss
Matze


----------



## LoonSky (20. August 2002)

So nochmal gerade für neue Trialer:

Wer ist Achim Steinert? Jetzt sagt nicht Trialer. Ist mir schon klar. Ist mir auch klar, des des ziemlich gut fährt, aber hat der nen Geschäfft? Oder was?

und wer ist der Lorenz?

So 
hab keine Ahnung, deswegen danke 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Trialmatze (20. August 2002)

Naja also Achim Steinert hat nen Koxxvertrieb in Deutschland und fährt selbst eben auch Wettkämpfe. Mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, außer das er ziemlich groß ist und somit verpflichtet ist Koxx zu fahren 

Der Lorenz heißt mit Nachnamen Hoffmann. Na macht's Klick? Hoffmannbikes sollte dir nen Begriff sein. Der Sohn vom Lorenz fährt selbst auch Trial.

Na kennst du wenigstens den kultigen Trialelmi?? Er ist einer der ältesten Trialer (sorry Elmar). Es ist immer wieder krass nen Fahrer jenseits der 25 Jahre trialen zu sehen. Elmar du verdienst meinen Respekt


----------



## LoonSky (20. August 2002)

So, thx.
Elmar? Der aus dem Forum (elmar-h.de?)? Cool, über 25? Will Bild ham!!! Wil Will Will.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## echo freak (20. August 2002)

ihr seit ja alle voll die opas   ich bin gerade mal 14


----------



## LoonSky (20. August 2002)

Apropos alter:

habt Ihr die Vids vom 10 Jährigen unter koxx.fr gesehen? Der fährt ja hammer. Der fährt ja fast besser als ich. 

Naja. Gruß,
Tom


----------



## trialelmi (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *mhm, is n echter bock.
> ausserdem is der rahmen auf dem bild nich regelkonform.
> 
> ...




warum soll der nicht regelkoform sein??? 

bashguard ist immer noch zugelassen und wird es auch weitergeben im 20"-bereich. also klar mich mal auf !?


----------



## manne (20. August 2002)

Hallo,

sieht aber eher nach 26" aus (Schaltauge).
Weiß jemand was der kostet?

MfG Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (20. August 2002)

ups gar net gesehen


----------



## keule79 (20. August 2002)

@manne

der Rahmen ist für 26" gebaut und kostet 680.- .

@trialmatze

woher weisst du das der Achim Steinert einen KOXX Vertrieb in Deutschland hat?


----------



## trialelmi (20. August 2002)

er wollte das auch machen den vertrieb aber ob es jetzt so ist weiss ich auch nicht. das hat er mir in grosshabersdorf gesagt. aber er sagte auch dass koxx ne scheiss vertrieb hat dass wenn man ersatzteile braucht ewig warten muss oder vorkasse machen muss alles ne so doll und just for info ich bin 46 ) zieh aber noch etliche im trial ab hrhr  und hab erst mit 38 angefangen


----------



## LoonSky (20. August 2002)

will bild ham!


----------



## keule79 (20. August 2002)

ich hab mich nur gewundert weil wir, mein Bruder und ich, seit Anfang August den offiziellen Generalimport für KOXX in Deutschland übernommen haben.

besuch doch mal
www.koxx-bikes.de


----------



## tobsen (21. August 2002)

is doch offensichtlich, dass des n 26" rahmen is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (21. August 2002)

jo tobsen is doch schon abgeklärt
aber warum ist das nicht regelkonform wegen dem bashguard. das hooger booger patrol hatte auch einen der war wie dieser von werk dran und damals konnte man mit dem bike die dm und regionalläufe fahren. so sacht mal was dazu schätze jetzt wird diskutiert
hab übrigens immer noch das alte patrol hier stehen.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (21. August 2002)

les mal 4.2.3 der Wettkampfbestimmungen!


----------



## trialelmi (21. August 2002)

wo sind die online nachzulesen?? auf jeden fall bin ichmit nem mtb mit nem dashboard nach vielen diskussionen damals gefahren weil es ja nicht nachträglich drangemacht war najo. sach mal nen link an ^^


----------



## biketrialer (21. August 2002)

also ich bin ja auch schon 23 also wenn man ab 25 als opa zählt......cool endlich rente einreichen und den ganzen tag zeit ham zum trialen.....!
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (21. August 2002)

Wer sagt denn hier das man mit 25 Opa ist?? Wenn das eine Anspielung auf meine Ausführung sein soll, dann mach du mal deine Augen auf. Niemand hat gesagt, dass man mit 25 Opa ist. Ich hab nur gemeint, dass es interessant wirkt mal jemanden trialen zu sehen der halt schon wesentlich älter ist. Bis 25 Jahre sieht man ja immer. Aber Elmar oder Joachim oder was weiß ich wer noch ist dann mal was anderes. Und wenn du unter "jenseits" verstehst, dass man nur 1 Jahr drauf zählt, dann haste wol in der Schule net richtig aufgepasst. 

So was find ich sowieso blöd. Net die Beiträge richtig durchlesen, die Hälfte nur verstehen und sich den Rest dazudichten, das führt doch zu nix, oder  ?

Selbstverständlich bist du noch kein Opa, toto!!

@ Elmar 

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass bei der ODM dieser KOXXRAHMEN net zulässig ist, gerade wegen dem Bashguard. Die 20"er dürfen den haben die 26"er aber nur nen Rockring. Wie's in anderen Regelwerken aussieht weiß ich net, aber wer fährt denn freiwilig mit dem Bock und Unterbodenschutz? Der Rockring reicht doch vollkommen aus, oder meinst net?


----------



## aramis (21. August 2002)

@Elmar

Ich habe den Eindruck dass der Sport, vor allem was Wettkämpfe angeht, im Süden etwas lockerer gesehen wird. Längere Fahrzeit, längere Sektionszeit, keine technische Abnahme... 

Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich das besser oder schlechter finde, schließlich machen die Contests bei euch ja auch Spass, gerade weil man nicht so unter Druck steht.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man uns hier im Osten bei einem Wettkampf zum Teufel jagen würde, wenn wir mit ´nem Bashguard am 26"er ankommen würden. Da würde auch Diskutieren nix nützen.


   4.2 Räder (MTB-Trial 26")

   4.2.3 Nur an der Antriebsseite darf ein Rockring als     
   Kettenblattschutz
   vorhanden sein. Zusätzliche Montage eines Unterschutzes
   ist nicht erlaubt.

Hat also nix damit zu tun ob du den Bashguard nachträglich montiert hast oder nicht.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. August 2002)

Da steht doch Zusätzliche Montage! 

Einfach Rockring ab und Bashguard drunter und gut.


Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (22. August 2002)

4.2 Räder (MTB-Trial 26")

   4.2.3 Nur an der Antriebsseite darf ein Rockring als     
   Kettenblattschutz
   vorhanden sein. Zusätzliche Montage eines Unterschutzes
   ist nicht erlaubt.

Hat also nix damit zu tun ob du den Bashguard nachträglich montiert hast oder nicht. [/B][/QUOTE]


tja ich sehs auch so zusätzlich heisst doch dass man den zusätzlich dranmacht . wenn der aber schon dran ist hm so klar find isch das nicht geregelt 

@aramis ich freu mich immer wenn du in den süden kommst. aber für unsereiner ists schon stressig, wenn man natürlich ne halbe minute weniger zeit hat sont isses klar dass du dass easy siehst.


----------



## biketrialer (22. August 2002)

@ trialmatze: jetzt reg dich doch nicht gleich so auf, ich hab deinen beitrag richtig gelesen und wollte dich nur ma provozieren 
du hast schon recht es gibt sehr wenige trialer jenseits der 25 das stimmt schon.....es gibt sowieso zu wenig trialer in deutschland! aber anderstrum ist das vielleicht auch besser so....!?
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (22. August 2002)

@ MR Trial

das solltest du doch nicht als Aufregung verstehen. Ich habe doch Smilies gesetzt, um zu zeigen, dass ich das net so ernst meine. Aber manchmal lesen viele die Beiträge nicht richtig, aber Schwamm drüber.

Stimmt schon, es gibt relativ wenig Trialer in Deutschland, aber was will man machen?
Man muss ja schließlich auch die Spaßtrialer bedenken. 

Mich würde mal noch interessieren, wer es hier im Trialsport richtig wissen will? Also, wer sehnt sich nach nem Meisterschaftstitel und erarbeitet sich diesen selbst? Ist da jemand unter euch dabei, der Wettkämpfe zwingend gewinnen will, um vorwärts zu kommen oder der gar in die Fußstapfen eines Pros treten will? 
Oder ist hier jemand bei, der im BDR Kader fährt?

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (22. August 2002)

naja ich strebe immer titel an sonst würde ich net do viele wettbewerbe fahren aber kader für mich vergiss es.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. August 2002)

Ich will auch immer Gewinnen aber da sind vielzuviele gute dabei 

Koxx is nich unbedingt für Große Personen gut!
Der Rahmen an sich würd kürzer sein als meiner jetzt!

Der Längere Radstand kommt nur durchn Flachen Lenkwinkel und ne Lange Gabel. mit dem Kurzen Originalvorbau währ das kürzer als so manche andere also eher für kleine leute!

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (23. August 2002)

also mein kumpel max und ich trainieren, damit wir pros werden, d.h. jeden tag 2 stunden trial einen tag natur und am anderen technik an palettensektionen und das halt jeden tag immer im wechsel.......is nur schade das wir nicht soviel naturtrialspots hier haben, aber felsenmeer, schatthausen das geht auch schon!
max u. toto


----------



## aramis (23. August 2002)

@ Ronny
Lass die Klugschei...erei!!!
Bei dem flachen Lenkwinkel stimme ich dir zu, aber das Oberrohr ist trotzdem noch länger als bei anderen Bikes. Du sitzt auf einem Koxx wei auf einer Streckbank. Dass es für kleinere Fahrer geeigneter ist halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Viellicht solltest du erstmal eine Runde mit dem Rad fahren, bis du deine wertvolle Meinung darüber postest!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. August 2002)

machmer mal nen vergleich zu meinem.
kettenstreben sind genauso lang das is schonmal vn vorteil zur leichteren rechnerei.

So Ich hab 1,015m und das Koxx hat 1,065m Radstand
Das koxx ist also 6cm länger. Der Lenkwinkel von 71 auf 74° sind schonmal an sich 3-4cm bei gleicher Gabel. Dann ist die Gabel auchnoch länger das sind nochmals 1-2cm. So und dann is der Vorbau standart nur 105mm udn meiner is 120mm. So was is da jetzt Klug*******rei? Das sind Fakten!

Gestreckter is man aufnem Koxx weil das vorne recht Tief ist durch den flachen Vorbau.

Ronny


----------



## aramis (25. August 2002)

Die 71° sind kein Fakt sondern reine Spekulation von dir. Vor kurzem waren es mal 72° glaube ich. Das mit den Abmessungen hört sich auch nur geschätzt an und das geht in diesen kleinen Dimensionen nicht auf.  
Der einzige Fakt hier ist, dass ich mit dem 1065 gefahren bin und weiß, dass es arschlang ist ( LÄNGER ALS DEINS UND MEINS UND JEDES ANDERE MIT DEM ICH BIS JETZT GEFAHREN BIN !!!!!!!!!!! )
trotz des kurzen Vorbaus.
Und ich kann nur nochmal sagen: komm mal vorbei und probiers aus. Dann weißt du was ich meine. 

Es bringt aber niemandem was wenn du hier postest, dass das Levelboss kurz ist und eher für kleinere Fahrer geeignet, obwohl du es gar nicht mit Bestimmtheit weiß. 
Stell dir vor jemand kauft sich daraufhin das Koxx und stellt fest dass es gar nicht so kurz, sondern viel zu lang ist. Der ist dann total wütend auf dich kommt nach D.....au, verprügelt dich mit dem Koxx und nimmt dein Devil mit, weil er eigentlich ein kurzes Rad wollte.


----------



## echo freak (25. August 2002)

ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt aber dass levelbross ist lang!, mit oder ohne vorbau!


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. August 2002)

Ja und jetzt lasst mich in ruhe ihr Trottel.
Ende der Diskussion.

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (25. August 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (25. August 2002)

Also, da muss ich Aramis aber Recht geben. Ich bin das Levelboss aus'm BDO gefahren und gefallen hat mir das, so wie es war, überhaupt nicht.  Die Radlänge merkte man auch extrem beim Backwheelhop. Man stand zwar gut auf'm Hinterrad, aber man hatte vorn viel zu hten und eventuell auch Probs das Teil hat richtig zu halten  Aber das ist einfach ne Gewöhnungssachen.

@ Ronny

Du kannst vergessen, dass dein Devil krüzer als das Koxx ist. Wo kämen wir denn da hin. Du hast doch selbst die Coustellier Vids. Willst du mir erzählen, dass die Bikes genauso lang sind wie deins? Ne, oder 
Aber ist doch jetzt auch egal. Entweder du holst dir nen neuen Rahmen und probierst es aus, ob du besser zurechtkommst oder du nimmst ganz einfach das, was dir zur Verfügung steht und trialst damit. Das wäre auf jeden Fall effektiver. Immer neue Parts bedeutet unter Umständen wieder ne neue Umgewöhnung.


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. August 2002)

Es ist aber fakt das das meiste an länge mit dem Lenkwinkel rausgeholt wird. schon wenn man sich die bilder ansieht denkt man das isn dualrad. das sind irgendwo um die 70/71Grad.

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (25. August 2002)




----------



## Jerry (25. August 2002)

So, 
also ich bin nicht der größte, aber den Koxx Rahmen (Levelbos) find ich auch genial. Leider war auf der Side www.koxx-bikes.de nicht wirklich etwas über den Rahmen heraus zu bekommen. 

@Keule 79
Wenn ihr den Genaeralimport habt, dann schreib doch mal nen paar Daten auf - Preis, Gewicht, ... etc. 
Dann konnte man auf eurer Side den Rahmen nicht mal einzeln kaufen. Ich hoffe doch bei BDO geht das, denn wenn nicht fänd ich das mächtig mies!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. August 2002)

So ich hab jetzt Geometriefakten:

Spexx:
Chainstays - 385mm or 15.16"
Wheelbase - 1065 mm (41.93") or 1100mm (43.31")
Head Angle - 71 deg.
Seat Angle - 73.3 deg.
Weight - TBA


Ronny


----------



## Jerry (29. August 2002)

ich versuch das mal ins deutsche zu übversetzen sag mal ob ich da richtig liege

Spexx ist ne ausführung von Koxx, 
Chainstays sind die kettenstreben?
wheelbase sicherlich der radstand!
head angle = lenkwinkel ?
seat angle = winkel des sitzrohrs?
weight?? TBA??? ähh 

was ich verstanden hab hört sich doch net schlecht an.

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandma (29. August 2002)

Die koxx rahmen wurden von allen leuten (pros und nicht pros) immer als sehr lang beschrieben, das bezog sich nicht auf den radstand, sondern hauptsächlich auf die oberrohrlänge (noch genauer, abstand zwischen lot durch tretlager und lenkkopf).
Kann sein, dass ein devil auch nicht kürzer ist, aber nen koxx als für kleine leute geeignet einzustufen, ist ziemlich albern.

Nach allem, was ich so gelesen habe.....

Olli


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. August 2002)

klar, das seh ich auch als albern! 

Aber es ging mir dadrumm das der Rahmen garnicht so extrem ist!

Wenn man dort den selben Vorbau drannbaut ... dann ist es klar länger aber so original ist es eher gleich oder kaum nen unterschied.

Ich find aber das ein lenkwinkel von 71° mehr nachteile als vorteile hat!

Ronny


----------



## keule79 (29. August 2002)

@jerry

der LEVELBOSS 1065 RAHMEN ist auch einzeln erhältlich(Preis: 595.- ). Ich hab ihn nur noch nicht auf der website, weil ich erst noch pics davon machen muss. Wir haben noch einen LEVELBOSS 1065 RAHMEN auf Lager der einen Kratzer hat. Wenn du Interesse hast kannst du gerne anrufen. Der wird dich selbstverständlich nicht den vollen Preis kosten.

Timo


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. August 2002)

Hiho Keule,

dann mach mir mal nen gutes angebot! 


Wo ist denn der Kratzer?

Ronny


----------



## keule79 (29. August 2002)

@gonzo_trial

gib mir mal deine e-mail adresse dann schick ich dir ein pic auf dem der Kratzer zu sehen ist.

Timo


----------



## Jerry (29. August 2002)

Du bist ja sicherlich von BDO richtig?!
Ich bin nächste Woche in Leipzig, da würd ich mir den gern mal näher ansehen. Wann bist du denn da?!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. August 2002)

Jerry in Leipzig biken?

Übrigens ist nächstes Wochenende (07-08-02) in Clabe nen ODM Lauf, glaub ich zumindest das er zur ODM gehört, als ersatz für Oberschöna. Da könnteter doch mitfahren oder? Is doch auch nich so weit von euch!!!

Also ich bin in jedem fall da, außer ich bin da immernoch krank...

Ronny


----------



## keule79 (29. August 2002)

@jerry

ich bin nicht vom BDO. Ich bin von KOXX GERMANY. Den Rahmen bekommst du nur bei uns. Wenn du immer noch interessiert sein solltest kann ich dir mal pics schicken. Du musst aber wahrscheinlich noch bis Montag warten, weil wir morgen auf die WM nach Kaprun fahren.

Timo


http://www.koxx-bikes.de


----------



## grandma (30. August 2002)

@Keule

Ich hab noch nirgens was übers gewicht von den koxx rahmen gelesen.
habt Ihr das ding mal gewogen?

many thanks

Olli


----------



## Jerry (30. August 2002)

@keule

Na gut, aber die Bilder kannst du mir mal senden, bin noch interessiert. Hatte nur gedacht das du von BDO bist, weil du das auf deiner HP unter Dealer angegeben hattest. Naja egal.

Sende mir die Pics einfach mal zu, meine E-Mail ist 
[email protected]

thx
Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (30. August 2002)

wo bleiben denn meine bilder? ich hab dir meine emailaddy per email geschickt. ronny oswald.....


Ronny


----------



## aramis (30. August 2002)

@grandma
Wir haben die Teile mal im BDO ausgewogen.
Der 1065 wiegt 2,25 kg.


----------



## grandma (30. August 2002)

cool, danke


----------



## Jerry (30. August 2002)

ui schwer. und wieviel wiegt der ohne lack?  und war das der Levelboss?

Jerry


----------



## spacko (4. September 2002)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
bogbogbogbogbogbogbogbogbogbog!!!
blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (5. September 2002)

gehts bei dir noch spacko?


----------



## echo freak (5. September 2002)




----------



## biketrialer (5. September 2002)

nein es geht nicht mehr, das kommt davon wenn man zuviel 
asbachhütchen abzieht.....liquid sun...... 
määääxxx ich sach nur eddertown homegrown trees..are rulez
zzzzhhhhhhhtoto


----------

